# Au Sable river from Oscoda-Foote Dam



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished the mouth thurs. for 2 hours, one 7lb spawned out male lake trout on a spoon by the handi-cap ramp. The pier was slow, only a couple lakers and menominee. We checked out the three pipes, foote dam, and the highbanks. Three pipes- seen 6 kings, two digging gravel, Foote dam- few fish from the dam down to the end of the rail, but the first bend gravel beds had decent amounts of fish, only three guys fishing, every fish was dead, dying or dark, Highbanks- decent amount of fish, only four guys, seen a small steelie or brown picking off eggs. So for the most part, the salmon run on the Au Sable is winding down and should be finished in about two weeks. It kind of sucks, I had so much fun with the kings, it's kinda sad to see them go, but hopefully steelhead, browns, and walleyes will help. Tight-lines guys!


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Sounds like you fish alot.. wanna throw up a couple pictures so we can see who you are when were out on the river?

Sideshow


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't know how to post pics on the internet. I'm going in the Air Force so I'm fishing as much as I can in Michigan, won't be able to do it for awhile.


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

When do you leave?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I was supposed to leave for bt in November, but I have a waiver so who knows when, not that I mind being able to stay and fish Michigan for a little longer.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished the mouth hard Mon-Wed this week with poor results. Water is very low and only a few nasty kings in the river. Saw a couple lakers taken but no steel or white fish. May take a good rain or snow before anything starts happening. Time to go sit in a tree!


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Yeah all Ive been hearing is terrible reports for most east side rivers.. just no fish showng up. Should porbably just go try and stick or a deer or something until some more numbers show up! Need rain. 

sideshow


----------

